# Tim Tebow playing baseball??



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2016)

He's pursuing a career in Professional Baseball... Got to give it to the guy, he's a "Won't Die" athlete. Wished he could have made it in the NFL. We need more athletes like him in professional sports.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl...n-professional-baseball/ar-BBvqFj5?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 9, 2016)

Stay far away from the Braves please, last thing we need is another loser outfielder.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> We need more athletes like him in professional sports.



You mean athletes that aren't good enough to be on the field, but has a massive special interest group pushing for them to be named starter?  The outrage gets so loud that no one will even take them as a legit backup, because of the uproar of daring to leave him on the bench?

That kind of athlete?


----------



## GA native (Aug 9, 2016)

I still think the fool should have put aside that tremendous ego, and taken the tightend position at the Eagles.

Could have opened up new wildcat plays where the TE throws downfield... But no, he couldn't swallow his pride.

He'll be working at a tire shop, with the Vick brothers, in a few more years.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean athletes that aren't good enough to be on the field, but has a massive special interest group pushing for them to be named starter?  The outrage gets so loud that no one will even take them as a legit backup, because of the uproar of daring to leave him on the bench?
> 
> That kind of athlete?


I think in the long game, the Christian aspect hurt him. I don't think it travels well in the locker rooms or with staffs and that's the #1 reason he doesn't have a job. There are some starting QBs that Tebow outperformed and they still have jobs over him.



GA native said:


> He'll be working at a tire shop, with the Vick brothers, in a few more years.


LOL, RONG! ESPN loves that guy. He has a job anytime he wants it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That kind of athlete?



No, the kind that doesn't have off the field issues that you are use to at FSU with Winston.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2016)

Scott G said:


> LOL, RONG! ESPN loves that guy. He has a job anytime he wants it.



This!! ^^^


----------



## GA native (Aug 9, 2016)

Scott G said:


> LOL, RONG! ESPN loves that guy. He has a job anytime he wants it.



Naw... Overhyped Prima Donna college superstars, that wash out of the NFL, can be had for a dime a dozen. He doesn't bring much to the SEC channel. His commentary is not that insightful. And, he needs to shave.

When he washes out of MLB, that will be minute 9, of his 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 9, 2016)

GA native said:


> Naw... Overhyped Prima Donna college superstars, that wash out of the NFL, can be had for a dime a dozen. He doesn't bring much to the SEC channel. His commentary is not that insightful. And, he needs to shave.



Yet he's always there. Your opinion doesn't over rule facts. Sorry


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2016)

tebow is a great person and has my respect.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, the kind that doesn't have off the field issues that you are use to at FSU with Winston.



This again


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2016)

GA native said:


> I still think the fool should have put aside that tremendous ego, and taken the tightend position at the Eagles.
> 
> Could have opened up new wildcat plays where the TE throws downfield... But no, he couldn't swallow his pride.
> 
> He'll be working at a tire shop, with the Vick brothers, in a few more years.



This


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, the kind that doesn't have off the field issues that you are use to at FSU with Winston.



Your orange and blue bloomers are showing again.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 9, 2016)

bullgator said:


> This again



Wasn't he the only one from that Gator team that didn't have off field issues?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 9, 2016)

GA native said:


> Naw... Overhyped Prima Donna college superstars, that wash out of the NFL, can be had for a dime a dozen. He doesn't bring much to the SEC channel. His commentary is not that insightful. And, he needs to shave.
> 
> When he washes out of MLB, that will be minute 9, of his 15 minutes of fame.



But the wimmerns thinks he's purdy.  That's enough to get you job at ESPN.  See Palmer, Jesse.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Your orange and blue bloomers are showing again.



Nope, call it as I see it. David Greene and Aaron Murray were also some great college QB's that kept their nose clean, won a lot of games but weren't NFL material. They do call it the National Felon League.. 

No biggie to me, I don't watch the NFL..


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like a baseball team will sell some tickets at their minor league park soon.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's pursuing a career in Professional Baseball... Got to give it to the guy, he's a "Won't Die" athlete. Wished he could have made it in the NFL. We need more athletes like him in professional sports.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl...n-professional-baseball/ar-BBvqFj5?li=BBnb7Kz



No doubt, he is a good guy for sure!


----------



## Amoo (Aug 9, 2016)

Like him or not for any reason to use Tebow's name in the same sentence as the Vicks is just ignit...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 9, 2016)

Can't stand the guy...... never have never will. That being said Jacksonville not drafting him was one of the biggest draft screw-ups ever. They sucked without him and still do, but at least they would have sucked to a sold out stadium. The lizard fans would have flocked to watch him play.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Can't stand the guy...... never have never will. That being said Jacksonville not drafting him was one of the biggest draft screw-ups ever. They sucked without him and still do, but at least they would have sucked to a sold out stadium. The lizard fans would have flocked to watch him play.



Heck, the Dawgs were screaming "UGA" when Shockley was on the sidelines for the Falcons.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 9, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Can't stand the guy...... never have never will. That being said Jacksonville not drafting him was one of the biggest draft screw-ups ever. They sucked without him and still do, but at least they would have sucked to a sold out stadium. The lizard fans would have flocked to watch him play.





Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, the Dawgs were screaming "UGA" when Shockley was on the sidelines for the Falcons.



EXACTLY why the Falcons shoulda got TG3.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 9, 2016)

Scott G said:


> EXACTLY why the Falcons shoulda got TG3.



Yep I'm still not happy with Arthur over that one........ There is one difference, TGIII is and will be a heck of a NFL player Teabag...... not so much.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Wasn't he the only one from that Gator team that didn't have off field issues?



You drinking?......Tebow played at Florida, not FSU.
Tebow was also an all state baseball player that would have been drafted if he hadn't gone to college for football.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2016)

Tebow is a good Christian but a terrible qb


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 9, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Tebow is a good Christian but a terrible qb



Not terrible just an avg. pro qb. Don't see him in MLB, either. No way at this late stage.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 10, 2016)

bullgator said:


> You drinking?......Tebow played at Florida, not FSU.
> Tebow was also an all state baseball player that would have been drafted if he hadn't gone to college for football.



So your trying to tell me that there wasn't ALOT of off field issues on the Gata teams that Tebow was on?


http://www.espn.com/blog/ncfnation/...-most-athletes-as-crime-suspects-from-2000-14


----------



## bullgator (Aug 10, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> So your trying to tell me that there wasn't ALOT of off field issues on the Gata teams that Tebow was on?
> 
> 
> http://www.espn.com/blog/ncfnation/...-most-athletes-as-crime-suspects-from-2000-14



So GoldDust, does that give you a warm and fuzzy feeling inside.......


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 10, 2016)

His swing looks good. Especially considering how long he has been away from the game. Gary Sheffield endorses him which carries a lot of weight in my opinion. Sheff said the sound when Tebow hits the ball is unmistakable. Those of you who have played baseball know what he is talking about. My bet is he will progress through the minors and possibly get a shot around year 3 if he can stay healthy. Has all the tools and most of all, the work ethic.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

bullgator said:


> So GoldDust, does that give you a warm and fuzzy feeling inside.......



Does is make you feel like a fool for suggesting the Gata had no off field incidents during that time period, only to be proven that they led the nation in off field incidents?


----------



## bullgator (Aug 11, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Does is make you feel like a fool for suggesting the Gata had no off field incidents during that time period, only to be proven that they led the nation in off field incidents?



Nope. Anyone that's been on this forum for more than a day knows there are bad actors at every school. We're all just waiting to cringe on the next stupid move from our school. That being said, you have an unhealthy negative attraction to anything Tebow.
You can let Winston be the face of FSU and I'll gladly let Tebow be the face of UF.
I'll also take our record against FSU, our 3 NCs, and our much higher academic ranking and be happy.
Bye".......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

bullgator said:


> You can let Winston be the face of FSU and I'll gladly let Tebow be the face of UF.



He's got you there Ranger..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Nope. Anyone that's been on this forum for more than a day knows there are bad actors at every school. We're all just waiting to cringe on the next stupid move from our school. That being said, you have an unhealthy negative attraction to anything Tebow.
> You can let Winston be the face of FSU and I'll gladly let Tebow be the face of UF.
> I'll also take our record against FSU, our 3 NCs, and our much higher academic ranking and be happy.
> Bye".......



I don't have a problem with Tebow (other than he's a Gata).  I have a problem the hordes who think that because he loves Jesus, he should be gifted a starting job in the NFL as a QB.

THEY are the reason he can't even get a job as a backup.

As far as Winston goes.  He's gone.  If FSU fans that have been fans for longer than a minute were asked, Warwick Dunn is the face of FSU as a player.  I'll take him over Tebow anyday.

Tebow may be the face of Gata football, McElwain is the teeth of Gata football.


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Aug 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's got you there Ranger..



He's got nothing.  Jameis isnt  "the face of FSU".   and Tebow isnt "the face of the Gators" 

Jameis is now the "face of the Buccaneers" and doing a pretty good job of it too.   Tebow is just a face


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> He's got nothing.  Jameis isnt  "the face of FSU".   and Tebow isnt "the face of the Gators"
> 
> Jameis is now the "face of the Buccaneers" and doing a pretty good job of it too.   Tebow is just a face




You do realize there is a Tebow statue at UF..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize there is a Tebow statue at UF..



And to think.  If Cam Newton wasn't booted from Gainesville, that statue wouldn't exist.


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Aug 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize there is a Tebow statue at UF..



So what? Isnt there one of Danny Wuerffel also? Steve Spurrier?     

Which begs the question, what makes Tim Tebow the sole face of the Gators then?  

And FWIW, and before I get accused of hating, I have never, ever had a problem with Tim Tebow.  Even when he was schooling the Noles on the field    He is a good man.    Not the sole face of the University of Florida though.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> So what? Isnt there one of Danny Wuerffel also? Steve Spurrier?
> 
> Which begs the question, what makes Tim Tebow the sole face of the Gators then?
> 
> And FWIW, and before I get accused of hating, I have never, ever had a problem with Tim Tebow.  Even when he was schooling the Noles on the field    He is a good man.    Not the sole face of the University of Florida though.



I tend to think of coaches as the face of programs more so than players.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 11, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> So what? Isnt there one of Danny Wuerffel also? Steve Spurrier?
> 
> Which begs the question, what makes Tim Tebow the sole face of the Gators then?
> 
> And FWIW, and before I get accused of hating, I have never, ever had a problem with Tim Tebow.  Even when he was schooling the Noles on the field    He is a good man.    Not the sole face of the University of Florida though.


Fair enough post right there. 
I have a good time with most noles, except one.......now maybe two.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## bullgator (Aug 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles


 this is a Tebow thread......


----------



## Amoo (Aug 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I tend to think of coaches as the face of programs more so than players.



95% of the time I would agree with you.  In this case though I think the argument can be made either for or against.

Heck you could go so far now the the Ole Ball Coach is back as to say he is the face of UF football.  In my mind he probably always will be.


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Aug 12, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Fair enough post right there.  I have a good time with most noles, except one.......now maybe two.



   I have a LOT of Gator friends     Probably more than I have Seminole friends 



Amoo said:


> Heck you could go so far now the the Ole Ball Coach is back as to say he is the face of UF football.  In my mind he probably always will be.



I agree.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 12, 2016)

bullgator said:


> this is a Tebow thread......



This is a baseball thread.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> This is a baseball thread.



Insert " Afflac duck".


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 12, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Insert " Afflac duck".





 GIFSoup


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2016)

bullgator said:


> this is a Tebow thread......



Go Noles, daily Tebow sux


----------



## elfiii (Aug 12, 2016)

bullgator said:


> So GoldDust,



Now that's funny right there I don't care who you are!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Now that's funny right there I don't care who you are!



gold dust is such a Rebel.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 30, 2016)

Tebow is probably a long shot to ever make it to the big leagues, but it may be interesting to follow along & see what happens. 



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/tim-tebow-crushes-430-foot-homer-in-mlb-showcase-213906505.html

*Tim Tebow crushes 430-foot homer in MLB showcase*

Aug 30, 2016, 5:39 PM 










25-seconds 

Published on Aug 30, 2016

"Former Heisman Trophy winner and NFL quarterback turned ESPN personality Tim Tebow is working out today at USC's Dedeaux Field for *27 MLB teams*, in hopes of landing a baseball contract."






Published on Aug 30, 2016


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 31, 2016)

That stance on that last swing was a little out there on the front foot and thats an injury waiting to happen. 

Not gonna happen. #michaeljordan #deionsanders


----------



## Duff (Aug 31, 2016)

Flatlander said:


> That stance on that last swing was a little out there on the front foot and thats an injury waiting to happen.
> 
> Not gonna happen. #michaeljordan #deionsanders



Deion hit .304 and led the league in triples on season while playing only 97 games. He wasn't great but I wouldn't lump him with tebone or jordan


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Duff said:


> Deion hit .304 and led the league in triples on season while playing only 97 games. He wasn't great but I wouldn't lump him with tebone or jordan



I agree Sanders was actually a solid player and contributor to the Braves, plus had a slightly better career than Timmy in the NFL. I like Teebow and love baseball, and there was no way he was a MLB player or even close. Publicity stunt.


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2016)

Tebow is like a knee to the mid section from Buford T Justice. "That's an attention getter!"


----------



## srb (Sep 3, 2016)

Braves Will Sign Tim T,Any truth to it ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2016)

srb said:


> Braves Will Sign Tim T,Any truth to it ?



True, but not sure how serious the interest is.  

Last few days I've been seeing news headlines that 2 MLB teams are interested.  



http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/article/199181680/braves-among-teams-interested-in-tim-tebow/

*Braves among teams interested in Tebow*

September 2nd, 2016

"6-foot-3, 260-pound Tebow, 29" 




http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/baseball/braves-interested-in-signing-former-qb-tim-tebow/nsRDs/

*Braves interested in signing former QB Tim Tebow*

2:27 p.m. Saturday, Sept. 3, 2016

"Braves have interest in signing former NFL quarterback Tim Tebow to a contract if it’s a “low-risk commitment,”" 



http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/17454645/tim-tebow-generating-interest-atlanta-braves 

*Braves interested in signing Tim Tebow *

12:28 PM ET 

"Braves were one of five clubs that spoke one-on-one with Tebow after his Los Angeles workout Tuesday"


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 4, 2016)

GA native said:


> I still think the fool should have put aside that tremendous ego, and taken the tightend position at the Eagles.
> 
> Could have opened up new wildcat plays where the TE throws downfield... But no, he couldn't swallow his pride.
> 
> He'll be working at a tire shop, with the Vick brothers, in a few more years.



How can you speak of the great Gator hero in such a way? pride? Surely perfect Timmy has no pride???


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 4, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Nope. Anyone that's been on this forum for more than a day knows there are bad actors at every school. We're all just waiting to cringe on the next stupid move from our school. That being said, you have an unhealthy negative attraction to anything Tebow.
> You can let Winston be the face of FSU and I'll gladly let Tebow be the face of UF.
> I'll also take our record against FSU, our 3 NCs, and our much higher academic ranking and be happy.
> Bye".......



You know your in trouble when you have to play the academic ranking card, 

Who cares about academics in a sports forum debate?

GO NOLES!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> How can you speak of the great Gator hero in such a way? pride? Surely perfect Timmy has no pride???



Tebow is a better man then Jameis!


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

The very idea of signing a 29 year old baseball player that hasn't played baseball since 2005 is stupid. It would take a minimum of 3 and possibly 4 years to get to the majors. Most players retire around 34 or 35 years old. This is the most stupid premise that I have ever heard of.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 4, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> You know your in trouble when you have to play the academic ranking card,
> !!



And you know your in trouble when they do


----------



## K80 (Sep 8, 2016)

Mets sign Tebow. 

I hope he does well.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 28, 2016)

Tebow makes a statement for 1st AB on 1st pitch of his 1st pro game . . . 



http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/...first-instructional-league-game-new-york-mets

*Tim Tebow hits home run on first pitch of first instructional league game*

1:19 PM ET

PORT ST. LUCIE, Fla.

"Tebow, on the first pitch of his first organized game since his junior year of high school, hit a 91 mph fastball over the left-center wall for a home run." 










http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...st-at-bat-instructional-league-mets/91221144/

*Mets' Tim Tebow homers in first professional at-bat*

1:14 p.m. EDT September 28, 2016

"Tebow, 29, is likely the oldest player populating instructional league games in Florida, and the 255-pound outfielder did not waste time showing he’d like to advance with some dispatch through the New York Mets system" 

"not played organized baseball since his junior year of high school in 2005, in Florida"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Tebow makes a statement for 1st AB on 1st pitch of his 1st pro game . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I saw that! Good for him!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, I saw that! Good for him!



Yep, the guy could make good money just doing TV but he loves being a competitor.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, I saw that! Good for him!



x2


----------



## Scott G (Sep 28, 2016)

I still can't understand how this guy doesn't have a job in the NFL. Heck, the Browns have had what? 9 QBs in the last 4 years? And they can't even give Tebow a shot?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2016)

Hope he makes it, but the Instructional league aint exactly anywhere near major league pitching.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 29, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I still can't understand how this guy doesn't have a job in the NFL. Heck, the Browns have had what? 9 QBs in the last 4 years? And they can't even give Tebow a shot?



It's not worth the spotlight just to employ a mediocre back up QB. You can get the same return from anybody else and you don't have the weekly media questions.

I think you'll see Kaepernick suffer the same fate within the next few years.

As for baseball, I wish him well. The deck is stacked against him though.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 29, 2016)

BrotherBadger said:


> It's not worth the spotlight just to employ a mediocre back up QB. You can get the same return from anybody else and you don't have the weekly media questions.



Mediocre? I don't even like Tebow and even I think that's a little harsh. 

It's a little dated, but highly relevant:

https://medium.com/@imaliveoutthere/why-no-one-in-the-nfl-wants-tim-tebow-26d93b674ab5#.tlnylqq6z



> Keep in mind, Tebow has never entered an NFL season as a starting QB. No off-season program as the starter. No training camp reps as the starter. Never. Yet, other QB’s with far less credentials and far fewer wins, have been given years to develop as a starting NFL QB. YEARS! Tebow never even got ONE.





> In just 3 seasons in the NFL, Tebow managed to win as many playoff games, one, as current NFL starting QB’s Jay Cutler, Alex Smith, Andrew Luck, Tony Romo and Matt Ryan. Oh by the way, that one playoff win came in Tebow’s first career playoff appearance.





> If that’s not enough, Tebow has more playoff wins than 13 current NFL starting QB’s COMBINEDâ€Š—â€Ša group that includes: Matt Cassel, Nick Foles, Matthew Stafford, Cam Newton, RG3, Carson Palmer, Andy Dalton, EJ Manuel, Shaun Hill, Chad Henne, Josh McCown, Jake Locker, Derek Carr and Brian Hoyer. You can also add the recently injured Rams starter, Sam Bradford, to this list.
> If you still don’t think what Tebow did, in winning a playoff game, was truly specialâ€Š—â€Šthen consider this omnious factâ€Š—â€ŠTebow became the first Heisman winning QB in 26 years to win an NFL playoff game. The streak now stands at 28 years.


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks like he may have had one served up for him. The guy seems starved for attention to me.


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey he won a playoff game. He wasn't playing golf. Football is a team effort. He's been evaluated by the best in the biz. He's just not good enough.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 30, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I still can't understand how this guy doesn't have a job in the NFL. Heck, the Browns have had what? 9 QBs in the last 4 years? And they can't even give Tebow a shot?



Tebow could get a shot if it wasn't for the Church of St. Timmy screaming discrimination if he doesn't start.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Oct 5, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Mediocre? I don't even like Tebow and even I think that's a little harsh.
> 
> It's a little dated, but highly relevant:
> 
> https://medium.com/@imaliveoutthere/why-no-one-in-the-nfl-wants-tim-tebow-26d93b674ab5#.tlnylqq6z



The entire point of that article is that Tebow is a "winner" and ignores the fact that Tebow can't complete passes consistently. 

Look at his statistics. 75.6 QB Rating, 47% Completion percentage, averaged 6.7 yards per attempt and was sacked 10% of his drop backs. 

Let's compare those numbers to another medicore QB. Matt Flynn had a QB Rating of 85, an completion percentage of 61%, averaged 6.7 yards per attempt and was sacked on 9.8% of his drop backs. By those measurements, Matt Flynn was a superior QB and i think we can all agree that Matt Flynn was nothing more than a mediocre journeyman. The difference is that Matt Flynn doesn't have ESPN reporters hounding the coaching staff about when is he going to start. Matt Flynn isn't featured in the opening 5 minutes of sportscenter to show how he was running shirtless in practice, while completely ignoring his terrible throwing motion. 

Coaches don't want to deal with that kind of distraction from a QB when they can get the exact same(or better) production from a backup who nobody will report on.

Tim Tebow just wasn't very good at QB in the NFL. His supporters like to point out his one good playoff game as proof he was a good QB, but they conveniently forget that he went 9-26 for 136 yards(QB rating of 52 that game) the following game. He missed more passes than he completed, he fumbled alot(lead the league in fumbles in 2011 despite only starting 11 games) and just wasn't very good outside a select few games.

I actually really like the guy. Let's be honest here though, the guy was mediocre in the NFL. One playoff win doesn't change that fact.  The guy is a worse version of Matt Flynn(who also had one really good game) with a ton of media coverage following him around.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

BrotherBadger said:


> The entire point of that article is that Tebow is a "winner" and ignores the fact that Tebow can't complete passes consistently.
> 
> Look at his statistics. 75.6 QB Rating, 47% Completion percentage, averaged 6.7 yards per attempt and was sacked 10% of his drop backs.
> 
> ...





 GIFSoup


----------

